# Castile soap made in the traditional way~??~



## lunagardens (Jul 17, 2005)

traditional way from olive oil and an animal fat (lard)
I would like to find a recipe for Castile soap that does not use any other vegetable oil EXCEPT OLIVE oil. 
I would like to make the traditional form of Castile with Olive and Lard.
Anyone have a recipe?
I would also like to try making it with added Goats milk- I have way too much frozen GM in the deep freezer and need to start using it in lotions, body/face soaps, etc. It would be great to use it in the Castile if I could..
I appreciate your help in sharing your recipe using the ingredients above. I do not wish to use/buy any other vegetable oils to put in the soap.
A friend long ago made it with just lard and Olive oil and I LOVED it. Perfect for my winter skin problems.
(lost contact with said friend so cant get the recipe.. )


----------



## SoINgirl (Aug 3, 2007)

I may be wrong but I thought that Castile was only olive oil. I have never made it myself but I have read in many places that it will take awhile to harden up, maybe that is why the lard was added. If you go over to a soap calculator like www.soapcalc.com and put in how much olive oil (by weight) that you want to use it will give you the amount of lye and water (or in your case milk, you use the same amount). If you have never made milk soap before there is alot of good information and tips on here, you may want to do a search. HTH.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

You might try adding substituting some aloe juice for a portion of the liquid. This would certainly be skin friendly.


----------



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

Traditional castile soap is made with olive oil, water, and lye.


----------



## Aimee529 (Apr 30, 2008)

I have a recipe I found in a book that I was going to try but haven't gotten around to it yet. It calls for: 

26 oz Olive Oil
60 oz Tallow

11 oz Lye
32 oz Water


----------



## lunagardens (Jul 17, 2005)

Perfect, Amie529!
I have read in multiple spots that castile soap is made from 100% Olive oil (originally from Castile Italy) but they would also add a small bit of lard on occasion. 
Potato ~ potatoe, Ay?
LOL.....
Thank you for all the great info and help.
We are making homemade Lye as I type since a jolly trip around town produced none... 
Found a great pic tutorial over at *Frontier freedom*
And then they give a recipe and instruction, using the ash wood lye.
Great info that I am printing and saving in plastic sleeve inserts with my other have to have info for homesteading...


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i think there is a percentage of olive oil required to call soap "castille". it can be 100% or it can be as low as ???...i am thinking 60%.


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

I believe the recipe my sister used is still tacked to one of the soaping shelves over at her place. She used lard, OO, lye and GM. I know it called for 17 ounces GM, because I had to freeze my GM in that measurement for her soaps. 
I'll e-mail that to you after I go over tonight to soap.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Castile soap is made from 100% olive oil.
Bastile soap is made from a combo of olive oil and other oils.

I make an olive and castor oil combo that's nice. Very white, nice bubbles because of the castor and the longer it cures, the better it gets! Hide a bar inside your underwear drawer or in the linen closet and let it cure at least 6 months. You'll be very happy with the results.


----------



## ScotG (Dec 31, 2008)

what is the benefit of a Castile soap? Have heard of it but never knew the difference.
Scot


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

olive oil has great conditioning qualities. it also has a great, trendy marketing name..."Castile".


----------

